# Bird flu confirmed



## Cecile (13 January 2018)

http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/news/15825594.Bird_flu_confirmed_at_Abbotsbury_Swannery/


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2018)

Comments suggest it is contained, lets hope so.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 January 2018)

Here we go again&#8230;&#8230;..

Alec.


----------



## Cecile (22 January 2018)

Updates:

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u..._All_bird_keepers_need_to_follow_these_rules/

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/avian-influenza-bird-flu-in-winter-2017-to-2018


----------



## Nudibranch (23 January 2018)

So the whole of England is now a prevention zone again..great. I honestly have no faith in the Government's handling of these outbreaks and it's going to have a massive impact on the number of small keepers and the survival of rare breeds. Do I think the biosecurity measures will help? Probably not. For example the guidelines state outdoor birds must be kept separate from wild ones by putting up "suitable fencing". That's as clear as mud. Does electric fencing count? Or must it be roofed? Surely just fencing isn't going to stop contact. What a pain.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 January 2018)

Nudibranch said:



			So the whole of England is now a prevention zone again.. &#8230;&#8230;.. . What a pain.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry dear,  do as the rest of us do.  Ignore it!

Alec.


----------



## Cecile (26 January 2018)

No reports of bird flu in Wales but its been added

http://gov.wales/newsroom/environme...ed-to-protect-poultry-from-avian-flu/?lang=en


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2018)

Just been told that 2 mute swans tested positive in Greater London and 7 swans died of suspected bird flu in Windsor which are being tested, results shortly (Don't quote me as I have only *been told* so until it proves positive/official it hasn't happened......)


----------



## Cecile (5 February 2018)

Seagulls at Hampton I am told have been confirmed positive but until confirmed by Defra it hasn't happened

Confusing statements about the swans in Windsor, no cull will take place as they are not for human consumption so no risk to human health, it will naturally burn itself out so no need for a cull


----------



## Cecile (8 February 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-42975121


----------



## Cecile (19 February 2018)

This is quite interesting

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/first-human-case-h7n4-bird-153150016.html


----------

